# Some very sad news.



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I know some of you have conversed with Tammy123 on here.
Today they were given the news that the house they were buying was ready for exchange of contracts in two days time and they were very happy.
Very shortly after her husband died very suddenly.


I know that those of you who know Shirley (Tammy) from here will want to send her messages of condolence.
Please use this thread for that.

Veronica


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

So sad i have know words that seem right to say.
Tammy be brave hope you have family&friends around at this sad time.


As i have said before life is too short we never know when its over or loved once gone in blink of a eye. 
Makes me want to enjoy&do all the things that make me happy.
i feel bad now i was having a off day not helped by this Rain, moaning at OH&dogs for mudding my clean floor.I will give him a hug later (makes you think)
Tammy thinking off you .x


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I have not spoken directly with you Tammy, but I have seen you online. I am so very sorry for your lose.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> So sad i have know words that seem right to say.
> Tammy be brave hope you have family&friends around at this sad time.
> 
> 
> ...



Tricia as you say we never know when things will end for us and we have to make the most of life while we can. Shirley is being looked after by neighbours and her sons are flying out as soon as they can get flights.
Dennis had been talking to Martin on the phone just a couple of hours before we got the news and he seemed fine then.
I am still in shock, but Shirley seemed very calm when I spoke to her on the phone.
It probably hadnt hit her properly.
She knows that we are there for her, she only has to say but for now she is in good hands with her neighours.


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

*Thinking of you*

So sorry for your loss, please accept our sincere condolences

Carol and David


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Oh dear. That is so sad. Its what happened to one of our neighbours. They completed and the wife, who was in her 50s died suddenly days after. Life is short, you never know what is round the corner.

Please pass on ny condolences Veronica.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

BabsM said:


> Oh dear. That is so sad. Its what happened to one of our neighbours. They completed and the wife, who was in her 50s died suddenly days after. Life is short, you never know what is round the corner.
> 
> Please pass on ny condolences Veronica.


Shirley,

I am so very, very sorry to hear of your loss. I shall be thinking of you and your family.

Geraldine


----------

